# Kaiser's all grown up!



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

Hi friends,

I had lost my password and was unable to sign in for agesss! My boy is now 2 years old, he is such a loyal and loving boy. 
He isn't as tiny as the profile pic. 

I thought it would be nice to share videos. 
Some of his videos have gone viral. So i thought it would be nice to share with German Shepherd lovers! 

Please subscribe to our YouTube if you'd like to see more of Kaiser. 

Kaiser's YouTube: http://bit.ly/2cFQool

Follow us on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/sirinerdogan/

Here are some videos to begin with.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I actually had already seen the Kaiser saving toy video on FB before. He's an internet sensation! And a handsome guy.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What great videos! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

zetti said:


> I actually had already seen the Kaiser saving toy video on FB before. He's an internet sensation! And a handsome guy.


Thank you Yes, the internet finds videos very quickly! It's nice to see bigger dog (especially gsds) videos, the small dogs steal all the spotlight. Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Sirine (May 20, 2014)

Deb said:


> What great videos! He's a handsome boy!


Thank you Deb!


----------

